

Warren Buffett: US Rating Still AAA, No Matter What S&P Says - agilo
http://www.cnbc.com/id/44056326/Buffett_US_Rating_Still_AAA_No_Matter_What_S_P_Says

======
glimcat
I'd be more impressed with S&P if their attitude towards accounting errors on
the order of 10^12 wasn't "so what, we're still right."

